# I need to make a banner! Need html.



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi all
Im using a free website hosting with a free website building software. It is really simple and I like how it is coming out.
The thing is that I have a links section, but when people click them the new page opens in that window, so I loose my visitors.
They dont have an option to open links in new window.
I was thinking I could use some html. I dont know about html, I rather work with wysiwyg softwares that do the html for me.
I searched this forums and I didnt find exactly what I was looking for. I also did a google search on banner maker and button maker but they all had templates, I couldnt upload a picture to make it personalized.
The web hosting service wont allow me to add html to a pic, I can add html separately, so *what I need is html code that includes a pic url and the instruction to open in a new browser.* I tought I could upload the pic to an image hosting site such as Imageshack.us and then I dunno what else to do.
Anybody have any idea where can I do this? What software or online service is available for this?

Thanx 
Joe


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

In your link tag type "target=_blank" without quotes to open in a new window. Here's a web site with some basic codes: https://www.editorialmanager.com/robohelp/4.0/Basic_HTML_for_Letters.htm.

If this makes no sense to you, you may want to consider buying a book like HTML, XHTML, and CSS, Sixth Edition (Visual Quickstart Guide).

I started learning HTML several years ago at a community education class. Best money I ever spent. I have since gone on to use programs such as Dreamweaver and GoLive. Both programs generate HTML, and because of the 18 hours of class that I took, I am able to go into the code if problems arise (and they do arise!). 

Mary


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Mary
Thanx for your reply. I solved the problem already. I combined ImageReady codes and Imageshack's links to my pic and use a little bit of common sense and found a way to use the Image ready's code and the source of my pic from imageshack.
Im bookmarking that page for future references.
Thank you!


----------

